# Graphite Crucible Supplier (Ceramic Surround?)



## mattafc (May 28, 2011)

Can anyone help with a recommendation for a supplier of graphite crucibles in the UK, or somewhere across Europe?

I'm looking to melt about 15kg of 9ct gold so would need a crucible of that capacity.

I've also been told about crucibles that are housed in a ceramic surround that would protect against breakouts of the graphite. Does anyone know where these can be sourced?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## rusty (May 28, 2011)

mattafc said:


> Can anyone help with a recommendation for a supplier of graphite crucibles in the UK, or somewhere across Europe?
> 
> I'm looking to melt about 15kg of 9ct gold so would need a crucible of that capacity.
> 
> ...




Can not help you with finding a crucible in Europe, I assume that you're going to cornflake the gold for acid digestion. I would suggest that you do the melt in a much smaller crucible to avoid a mishap. Handling 15 kg in one shot unless your set up to handle a large crucible of this capacity could be dangerous.

If it were me I would purchase a pair of smaller crucibles to accomplish the job safely.

Look in the yellow pages under refractories and foundry supplies, your sure to find someone selling crucibles. Also contact the local High School industrial arts teacher and ask him where he purchased his supplies.
Regards
Rusty


----------



## qst42know (May 29, 2011)

Morgan Crucible has world wide operations and a broad range of products.


----------



## mattafc (May 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've found a Morgan location in the UK and their website appears to show what I need.


----------

